# hmmm



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 24, 2005)

it seems whenever i pick a little bud off just to "test" (uehuheuh, impatient stoner ) that the bud never really gets to the "red hair" point, even if im waiting a week, is that normal? or am i just not waiting long enough? or should i just seriously wait and then harvest once they turn red ON the plant


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2005)

they change on the plant, as it matures.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 25, 2005)

okay so after it is the RIGHT time to harvest, i chopped the buds, and then go back to 24/0 light? because they're in the veg stage again? or just keep giving it flowering light?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 25, 2005)

bubonic, I don't understand what are you trying to do. Are your buds currently flowering or veg? You want to keep your plants alive after harvest?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 25, 2005)

they are flowering, about 4 weeks into it, and i was wondering after waiting enough time, im going to cut the buds off obviously, but then how much light should they be getting after i cut the buds off

yes i want to keep the plants


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 25, 2005)

Why do you want to keep the plants after you harvest the buds?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 25, 2005)

wont they grow more buds at some point? or is the plant trashed once u harvest?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 26, 2005)

some people re-vegg the plant for clonoes, but its not easy. As far as getting buds, it could happen but you can't be sure, and it will take more time for the plant to recover and start growing again if it makes it through.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 26, 2005)

ehhh so its better just to milk the plant for wut its got, and towards the end start veggin' a whole other plant and get a couple more going


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 26, 2005)

Why most growers don't re-veg:
-It takes 2--4 weeks for the plant to switch back into veg
-It takes 4--6 weeks to grow new branches before you switch it back to budding (which takes as long a the first time).
And you usually only get 1/2 as much yield as the first time

In the 6--10 weeks it takes before they're ready to re-bud, you could grow a new plant, and get a full yield.

The BEST way to get max. ganja in the shortest amt. of time, take clones off the plants BEFORE you put them into flowering.
That way you only grow females.
And
when you grow a plant from seed you should wait until the plant is sexually mature (4--6 weeks) before going into flowering, but using clones you can put them into flowering at any time.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 26, 2005)

word

thanks a lot man, luckily i kinda figured that shit was gonna happen so i have some little ones poppin outta the soil, my plants now are tall and skinny, kinda bushy, i look all everyone elses and there's all short and plump with mad buds? is this from toppin them? or is it in the strain? because i would love a short little fatty with the danky buds


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2005)

taking clones prior to flowering is definately the best, most proficient way/time to do it. BUT,,, when searching for a good _keeper_ "Mother", I've often revegged the best tasting or most potent or highest yeilding plant, to retain that particular phenotype. 

I advise against revegging in hopes of another crop. I've never been quite satisfied with the second flowering. But in order to keep a particular plant, sometimes it's the only way.
  After the final flushing during flower, remove about the top 2/3-3/4 of the plant. Leave as much lower leaves as you can, along with some lower buds. Give it a good dose of hi=N or full spectrum ferts and put it ubder 24/0, and wait it out. I've had them reveg in as little as 2-3 weeks or take as long as 5-6.


----------

